# Tape Apla-Cator(Apla Tech Tools)



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*pole dancing*

sure if there is equal pay..located in N.NJ:clap:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

There you go again, Crazy Taper, back to the pole dancing. Do you make more taping or pole dancing? Cuz, i just might be up to the pole dancing if it pays good enough.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

You've gotta pay the bills somehow. Wife is expecting in 2 weeks so I have to get all this loose energy out now. I'm sure once the new GIRL comes my 4 year old son and I will be busy taking care of mom and baby. Alot of pressure on me now. Work has been slow but it's picking up enormously. Employees are complaining again as ususal. I'm stressing. I don't drink so I know of no other vent besides this site. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

northern NJ


----------



## Tapingfool (Feb 28, 2008)

*pole dancing*



CrazyTaper said:


> How about you teach me to tape and I teach you to pole dance?:whistling


can I pick up hot chicks while pole dancing, can't seem to do that on any job site!!:w00t:


----------



## hanifa02 (May 3, 2008)

*I would like to know if you still have the tools: Apla-Tech for sell.*



phinsher said:


> they are great tools, well made, perform as advertised, but they do take some getting used to. These tools are really for those who tape every day in new construction. I bought a set a few months ago and I'm impressed, but we don't really do new construction, most of our jobs are 10-50 sheets. For that reason I have a full set of those tools for sale.


I would like to know how if you still have to tool: Apla-Tech. I ma also in Canada and if it is possible to send it here?


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

Im still using apla-tech.Im from the Toronto area. There is a local distributer here that carries there tools.Thanks


----------



## Rogers Drywall (Jan 7, 2010)

Tapingfool said:


> I am A certified trainer for any and all drywall finishing tools, let me know if you need any training to make your life tons easier..taping tools are the new standard..


 Tapingfool what do u mean the new standard.Tapers have been around for 20 plus years.:no:


----------

